# Budgies clashing a little more then usual



## Shae (Apr 28, 2021)

My main question is probably very common, but I have other questions that go with it so I figured I would ask so that I could include those as well.

My two girl budgies, Emmy and Luna have been getting into more arguments the past few days. Emmy has seemed to have started chasing Luna away from different toys and food. Whenever Emmy sees Luna at the food dish, she comes running (to be fair they did that before) except now she'll twist her body to take more space at the food dish and she'll jab at Luna till she hops onto the perch beside the food dish. They have been doing this for the past few days. They have a shared a food dish that hasn't really been a problem till now. Today wasn't as bad, and the two were able to eat together, somewhat. The two have also started fighting at the different toys. There fighting hasn't seemed to go farther than beak clashing. To be fair, Emmy was just molting (maybe still is) and I think Luna is going to molt soon, so that might be the reason. They are both a few months under a year, though we only got them a few months ago as a rehome.

My questions are... 
Is this something I need to be worried about, or am I just over reacting and being over protective?
If I should change something, should I try putting them in separate cages for the time being? I have extra bird cages. Also, I've heard separating them makes it easier to hand train, which I have been having some difficulty with (so many different tactics that I am unsure exactly what I should be doing).
If you recommend I try separating them, how do I go about getting one of them into the new cage since they aren't hand trained? Also how do I go about reuniting them in the same one later on?
Or should I try converting their water dish into anther food dish? Then I would have to find another dish for water.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best for you to purchase an additional food dish and an additional water dish.
If there are specific toys (such as a swing) that they are clashing over then having an additional swing is always best.

How big is the cage the two are in? Length, Width and Height
The bigger the cage the better -- you just need to ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2".

If you wish to separate the two budgies into different cages, and they are not hand trained to step up, then you will have little choice except to catch one of them using a soft cloth. 
You could try putting two cages together facing one another with the doors next to one another and the openings around the doors blocked to see if only one of the budgies will move into the new area, but I'm not sure how successful you will be in that method. If one goes in the other cage the second may follow right behind.
Make sure any cages being used are as large as possible. 
The very minimum for one budgie is 18"x18"x18" but I hate to see a solo bird in anything smaller than a 30"x18"x18" cage.

If Emma continues to be aggressive with Luna and the bullying escalates then housing them separately is going to be the best option. You don't want Luna to be hurt either physically or emotionally from constant bullying.*


----------

